# Need a cheap wire tracer



## olyteddy (Oct 27, 2006)

I've got a string of porchlights to locate a loose or broken hot lead in. I've got continuity in the neutral and ground and don't want to open every fixture if I don't have to. Can anyone recommend a cheap tracer like one of these? (I doubt I'll use it for much more than this repair, so cheap and effective is what I need). http://www.amazon.com/Gardner-Bende...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1236743510&sr=1-2
http://www.amazon.com/Toner-Tracer-...ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1236743510&sr=1-3


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Hmm, I'm no electrician but, if they are on a string, wouldn't they work up to the break in continuity? Anyway, I made a continuity tester from an old smoke detector and some sprinkler wire. So loud I can hear it from the back yard to the front yard, no problem.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

olyteddy said:


> I've got continuity in the neutral and ground and don't want to open every fixture if I don't have to.http://www.amazon.com/Toner-Tracer-...ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1236743510&sr=1-3



You do realize there IS a N-G connection back at the main panel....


----------



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a unit close to the Tone Tracer. Works good on DE-ENERGIZED ckts so turn off the breaker before use or it will be a paperweight! I picked up a screw in type receptacle from Lowes, unscrew light bulb, screw in receptacle and hang a short section of line cord off of it. Use clips off tone generator to feed tone via line cord. 
This unit works well on phone/cat5-6 also.


----------



## olyteddy (Oct 27, 2006)

Celtic said:


> You do realize there IS a N-G connection back at the main panel....


Yes. That's why I believe it's a broken black wire and not a severed cable.


> if they are on a string, wouldn't they work up to the break in continuity?


They should, That's why I need to trace it to which fixture it is. There are two leads out of the timer and the 'logical' choice (the one next door) is an end of the line.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

:blink::whistling


----------

